

How I make a substantial income flipping items from thrift stores. - sobiashi
http://goodwillmoney.blogspot.com/

======
al1x
Nice. I had quite a thrift-store clothing collection in high school. Wish I
hadn't given them back to good will. My favorite was an official Waste
Management t-shirt, worn by some WM employee. That and a shirt that said "hugs
not drugs". I'll make a fun hour or two of it tomorrow with my iPhone, seeing
if I can spot any 10x arbitrages.

------
calcsam
Nice. Sent this to my gf's little sister (she's 17 and there aren't a ton of
teen jobs floating around where she lives)

